# Hpc repair



## hfc (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with hpc repair?
Took the car out this morning and how unfortunate being hit by Peugeot 207 driven by a lady making a u turn. Just want to know how good is hpc
Thank you,


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

JFE in Exeter is ok but, I don't know where you live but, during repair stay at the car at least. you would never know if something is unsatisfied then consult with them.


----------



## hfc (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the information cheers


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Main dealers usually subcontract their body work to a local body shop so there's no guarantees if the repairer will be any good.

My advice is find out who your local Ferrari dealer uses for body repair and contact them directly.

Try calling the the Ferrari dealer and asking them, they will usually be forthcoming about who they use.

My guy is Steve @ Autotec 2004 in Andoversford, he does everything from multi million dollar Classic restorations to Ferrari Enzo's so he's good for a Nissan. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

try motorcare in kent, have been in there and a real good job done aswell


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Highly recommend Body Technics in Slough...excellent work.


----------



## hfc (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the information.
Cheers


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Main dealers usually subcontract their body work to a local body shop so there's no guarantees if the repairer will be any good.
> 
> My advice is find out who your local Ferrari dealer uses for body repair and contact them directly.
> 
> ...


If you are in the midlands Gray Paul use these:

Chartwell Prestige Accident Repair, Midlands

I used them a few weeks to get a big dent out and they have done a good job. Their car park was FULL of Lambo's and Fezzas from all over the world (including an LP560 from Ghana!)


----------

